# Looking for a supplier of UK manufactured T-Shirts



## maryem (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi

Does anyone know a good supplier of t-shirts which are made in the UK? I currently use Fruit of the Loom t-shirts, which are great quality, but I'd like to move to supporting UK businesses and ideally start using t-shirts which don't fly half way around the world before they get to me!
I use UK wholesalers at the moment, but I don't know of any t-shirts/sweatshirts which are manufactured in the UK.

Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

maryem said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know a good supplier of t-shirts which are made in the UK? I currently use Fruit of the Loom t-shirts, which are great quality, but I'd like to move to supporting UK businesses and ideally start using t-shirts which don't fly half way around the world before they get to me!
> I use UK wholesalers at the moment, but I don't know of any t-shirts/sweatshirts which are manufactured in the UK.
> ...


I don't think there is any significant garment manufacturing industry left in the UK, certainly not of low value items like t shirts. Even most of the sweatshops of the East End and the Midlands have switched over to importing from the far east.

Fruit of the Loom has a state of the art manufacturing plant in Morocco. Most of the shipping will be by sea or road, not air. Morocco is only 1800 miles from the UK. To put that into perspective, a US printer in New York is 2700 miles from the American Apparel factory in LA, so your garments haven't traveled an unduly long distance, even if they are not UK made.
We don't grow cotton in this country, so even UK manufactured goods will have a high transport impact for the raw materials.

Although you are not supporting any UK manufacturing jobs, you are supporting plenty in the distribution industry.


----------



## maryem (Dec 12, 2015)

Perhaps you're right. On a different note, can anyone recommend a supplier who supplies organic or fairtrade t-shirts. I'm looking for mens, womens and kids t-shirts which are available in a fairly wide variety of colours (not just black and white).
Thanks!


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

maryem said:


> Perhaps you're right. On a different note, can anyone recommend a supplier who supplies organic or fairtrade t-shirts. I'm looking for mens, womens and kids t-shirts which are available in a fairly wide variety of colours (not just black and white).
> Thanks!


Continental Clothing (.com) is a good starting point for organic/bamboo/recycled/fairtrade.
They are a UK company, although they do not manufacture here.


----------



## maryem (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks, I'll take a look


----------



## Eric A (Jan 8, 2016)

many of good supplier in p-a-k-i-s-t-a-n search them,


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Eric A said:


> many of good supplier in p-a-k-i-s-t-a-n search them,


Pakistan is not in the UK. Please stay on topic.


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

check on this link https://uktshirtprinting.com/wholesale-organic-t-shirts/


----------

